# Zeiss lenses



## michemi (Aug 6, 2015)

hi, lately i've become more interested in zeiss lenses. I plan on purchasing one at some point but can't yet decide which to get. if you have any pictures taken with any zeiss lens, please share it and tell your opinion of it. 
Thanks in advance

-E


----------



## Eldar (Aug 6, 2015)

I have the 15/2.8, 35/1.4, 55/1.4 Otus, 85/1.4 Otus and 135/2.0. I had the 21/2.8, sold it, but regret it, so I will most likely buy it again. When they release another Otus, most likely the 24/1.4 coming next, I´ll get it and when the next one is coming, I´ll get that. it is quite addictive.

If you accept the size, are willing to use manual focus and don´t faint by seeing the price tag, there is my view nothing better that these lenses. There are several threads on Zeiss lenses on CR, but if you want a good starting point, read Dustin Abbott´s reviews. They coincide with my own experiences:

http://dustinabbott.net/category/photography-reviews/zeiss-reviews/


----------



## Zeidora (Aug 7, 2015)

Re prices, while some are truly in a league of their own, others are not much more than Canon L glass. But built quality and optical quality are a notch or two above Canon L glass as well. 
IMHO, well worth every penny if you like good optics.
Plenty of sample images floating around. Re first lens in order to get hooked, that depends on your shooting. The 21 is frequently cited as one of those stellar ones, and it is one of my more frequently used ones.


----------



## michemi (Aug 7, 2015)

Thanks for your answers!

-E


----------



## RGF (Aug 11, 2015)

I have the canon 14 and would love to upgrade to the zeiss 15. Hard to justify the $1500 or so the upgrade would cost. Definitely would get a better lens but not sure if that much ($1500) better


----------



## Zeidora (Aug 12, 2015)

RGF said:


> I have the canon 14 and would love to upgrade to the zeiss 15. Hard to justify the $1500 or so the upgrade would cost. Definitely would get a better lens but not sure if that much ($1500) better


I can't compare to the Canon 14, but if you use it MF, the Zeiss will be a joy to use. Search CR for "Zeiss 15 vs Canon 14" and you get some opinions.


----------



## RGF (Aug 14, 2015)

Zeidora said:


> RGF said:
> 
> 
> > I have the canon 14 and would love to upgrade to the zeiss 15. Hard to justify the $1500 or so the upgrade would cost. Definitely would get a better lens but not sure if that much ($1500) better
> ...



Canon's 14 is very good; Zeiss is great. Is the difference worth $1500? not to me now .. perhaps if things change


----------



## TAF (Aug 16, 2015)

I've got the Zeiss 50mm f1.4, and it is by far my favorite lens for image quality. The optical formula results in images that look like they were taken with my Rollei TLR (color rendition, boku, and just overall).

But being MF (and my having a 5D3) makes it a bit more difficult to use than is desirable, so it doesn't get as much use as it should. I hope the 5D4 has interchangeable screens.

It was also reasonably priced as lenses go ($750 or so), which makes it a really good starting point to try out MF and see if you like it.


----------



## Zeidora (Aug 16, 2015)

TAF said:


> I've got the Zeiss 50mm f1.4, and it is by far my favorite lens for image quality. The optical formula results in images that look like they were taken with my Rollei TLR (color rendition, boku, and just overall).
> 
> But being MF (and my having a 5D3) makes it a bit more difficult to use than is desirable, so it doesn't get as much use as it should. I hope the 5D4 has interchangeable screens.
> 
> It was also reasonably priced as lenses go ($750 or so), which makes it a really good starting point to try out MF and see if you like it.


www.focusingscreen.com has interchangeable screens for 5D3 available. The prototype 5Ds screen is on the way to me so will test and report later. The MF matt screen does not interfere with AF for your other lenses. 
The lack of easy interchangeable screens like on 5D2 is a real annoyance on the newer 5D models. I hope Canon gets the memo.


----------



## TAF (Aug 25, 2015)

Zeidora said:


> TAF said:
> 
> 
> > I've got the Zeiss 50mm f1.4, and it is by far my favorite lens for image quality. The optical formula results in images that look like they were taken with my Rollei TLR (color rendition, boku, and just overall).
> ...



So the matt version works just fine with AF lenses; that is good to know. Does the split image version interfere with AF lenses?

Would Canon install one 

Thanks!


----------



## Zeidora (Aug 25, 2015)

Just got the 5DsR-dedicated S-type screen from Deki @ focussingscreen.com. Haven't installed it yet.

It's not that difficult to switch the screen. You need a JIS screwdriver, forceps are supplied with screen.
Re split indicator and AF, not sure. As far as I recall, the AF sensor is not behind the focusing screen, but somewhere else. In that case it should not interfere with AF.


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 25, 2015)

Zeidora said:


> Just got the 5DsR-dedicated S-type screen from Deki @ focussingscreen.com. Haven't installed it yet.
> 
> It's not that difficult to switch the screen. You need a JIS screwdriver, forceps are supplied with screen.
> Re split indicator and AF, not sure. As far as I recall, the AF sensor is not behind the focusing screen, but somewhere else. In that case it should not interfere with AF.



The AF sensor is behind the main mirror, so no, the after market screen won't impact AF, it might well affect metering though as the metering sensor is in the pentaprism and has to go through the focusing screen.


----------



## Eldar (Aug 25, 2015)

Zeidora said:


> Just got the 5DsR-dedicated S-type screen from Deki @ focussingscreen.com. Haven't installed it yet.
> 
> It's not that difficult to switch the screen. You need a JIS screwdriver, forceps are supplied with screen.
> Re split indicator and AF, not sure. As far as I recall, the AF sensor is not behind the focusing screen, but somewhere else. In that case it should not interfere with AF.


I am very interested in how it works. I bought a Zacuto Z-finder, but I can't say I am thrilled. I'm sure it is a good solution for video, but so so for narrow DOF stills.


----------



## Zeidora (Aug 25, 2015)

Eldar said:


> Zeidora said:
> 
> 
> > Just got the 5DsR-dedicated S-type screen from Deki @ focussingscreen.com. Haven't installed it yet.
> ...



The new screen has only a customized front tab (smaller than on 5D3 models), otherwise same as other S-type screens. I manually modified a 5D3 screen for my 5DsR and it works very well. For relatively open shooting with 180 macro (f/4-5) it is dead on. With that I mean the shiny lens of the lizard's eye is sharp, the protruding eye-rim is soft, the snout is blurry. Focus confirm also works just as expected. I usually don't shoot all open, and the largest opening I have is f/1.4 on the Otus 55.
Give it a try, much cheaper than the Zacuto finder.


----------



## Eldar (Aug 26, 2015)

Zeidora said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > Zeidora said:
> ...


With the S-screen in my 1DX, I can get a fairly high hit-rate with f1.4 on both the 55 and 85 Otus. Does that work with the new screen from focusingscreen.com? At f4-5 you should be able to get fairly good results with the standard screen.


----------



## NWPhil (Aug 26, 2015)

Eldar said:


> Zeidora said:
> 
> 
> > Eldar said:
> ...



ever tried the Ec-L screen? I find it better than the S but there are a few instances that interferes with focusing itself - the inside "panels" at the cross-split sometimes reflect too much light.
I wish Canon would have a setting to decrease the AF rectangle when a single one is used


----------



## Eldar (Aug 26, 2015)

NWPhil said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > Zeidora said:
> ...


----------



## Zeidora (Aug 27, 2015)

Eldar said:


> With the S-screen in my 1DX, I can get a fairly high hit-rate with f1.4 on both the 55 and 85 Otus. Does that work with the new screen from focusingscreen.com? At f4-5 you should be able to get fairly good results with the standard screen.


The focusingscreen screen, as far as I know, is just a Canon S-type screen cut down to fit the 5D3 or 5Ds viewfinder. It is sent in an original Canon screen case. If the Canon S-type in your 1D works for you, the focusingscreen version should work for you as well.

Re f/4-5 vs. f/1.4, I don't have any lenses slower than f/2.8, and all (except F-Distagon 16 mm CY) have automatic aperture. Focusing is always done all open. In close-up/macro setting f/4-5 still gives you very tight depth of field, and I stop down a little to remove residual aberrations. No need for that with our Oti, of course ;D

Re split-indicator, used to have them in the old film-SLRs, of course, but in the dSLRs I prefer a clean view. For critical focus, there is live view magnification, which is even better than the old right-angle viewfinder with built-in 2-3x magnifier.


----------



## justaCanonuser (Aug 27, 2015)

I've got only the 3.5/18mm and love to use it for landscape, but also for street and other settings. The Otus 55 mm must be really impressive. Chris Niccolls from the Camera Store TV tested a 5DSR with it side-by-side with a Pentax 645 with a stunning result:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QwLZRKfFmUY

starts around 9:50.

Btw I wouldn't trade in my EF 85/1.2 for a Zeiss 85/1.4 despite the Zeiss should be sharper. The AF system of my 5D3 works so well with my 85 that I can use it wide open in non-steady settings with moving people and get a decent in-focus hit rate (including street). If I would have always to manually focus such a superfast lens wide open I would feel too restricted to more static settings - like in the old days.


----------

